# Trip: New York to Denver



## Shanghai (Jun 29, 2009)

Trip Report: New York City to Denver; June 21 through June 27, 2009

I was traveling to Denver, Colorado to attend a board meeting of a volunteer organization of which I am an officer. I enjoy being able to travel without a strict time schedule, so I usually travel by train.

I departed my hometown of Chatham, New Jersey on the 7:42am New Jersey Transit double-decker commuter train on June 21st. It was Father’s Day and was sprinkling lightly at the station. I arrived New York Penn Station at 8:45am, on time. I went directly to the Quick-Trak machine to get my tickets, then to Baggage Check to check my larger luggage. I was able to check through to Denver. I then proceeded to the Acela Lounge to await my departure.

My first leg was Northeast Regional 143 to Washington DC where I would connect to the Capitol Limited bound for Chicago. We arrived in Washington on schedule and I went to the Acela Lounge to await the call to board the CAP. We boarded on time and departed exactly at 4:05pm, EDT. I was in a lower level Roomette, number 14. The train was completely sold out in both coach and sleeper. Soon after departure a dining car person came by to book my dinner reservation. I took a 5:30 time as I did not have any lunch.

The dinner was very good. I selected the Flat Iron Steak cooked in red wine. It was very tender and quite tasty. I had a raspberry cheesecake for dessert – no Red Velvet Cake, which has been my longtime favorite. I enjoyed the scenery until about 9:30pm at which time I went to sleep. I prepared my own bed and then slept until 4:30am, Monday morning. I took a shower and dressed. The dining car opened at 6:00am about the time we passed Bryan, Ohio. I ate the Railroad French Toast which was very good. I left the dining car as we were approaching South Bend, Indiana and peered from my window until we arrived Chicago Union Station. We arrived almost on schedule and I went directly to the Metropolitan Lounge. I checked my carry-on and sat down for a cup of coffee.

I decided to take a short walk to get some fresh air. It was warm so I took off my light jacket and walked down Adams Street. I wanted to know if the Berghoff Restaurant was still in business and was pleasantly surprised to find it was, although it didn’t open for lunch until noon. I took the Blue Line subway near to Union Station and went to the Lounge to await the call for the California Zephyr. At 3:30pm, CDT we were called to board the train. As usual, the sleepers were at the front end of the train, so that required a long walk to my sleeper car. It was a Superliner but an earlier vintage from the CAP car I rode from WAS. I was in Roomette 6 on the upper level and again it was a completely sold out train. We departed Chicago on time on a warm sunny afternoon.

Approximately 40 minutes out of Chicago, the train began slowing and after a few minutes came to a complete stop. We sat for about 15 minutes, then began to slow again. Next we stopped and the Conductor announced we were waiting for the eastbound Zephyr to pass, then we would switch to the faster track. The eastbound Zephyr passed and we began to move forward, but not at speed. We stopped again and after 30 minutes, the Conductor announced that BNSF had decided to do a track inspection which was holding-up six (6) Amtrak trains. The Conductor announced that the Amtrak dispatcher was in contact with the BNSF dispatcher and he was trying to get the inspection vehicle switched to another track. It was more than four hours before our train was able to reach proper speed. It was an uneventful trip to Denver, arriving four and one-half hours late.

On my return on Train Number 6, we sat in the Denver Union Station awaiting our boarding. There was no First Class Lounge and the public address system echoed so greatly that no one could understand the announcements. It became frustrating to say the least. The eastbound Zephyr was 30 minutes late in arriving Denver and again, the sleeper cars were at the far front end of the train requiring a long walk from the station. There were no Red Caps or any form of assistance boarding the train. I was in Roomette number 6 again on the upper level. It was nearly 8:45pm when we departed Denver. Our Sleeper Attendant told the boarding passengers that we would be served dinner, so I proceeded to the diner. There were 9 sleeper passengers that boarded in DEN. I returned to my room and went to bed.

I awoke at 4:38am, CDT and went down to the shower room. I took my shower and returned to my room to dress. We were told the diner would open at 6:30am, so I converted by room back to daytime configuration and proceeded to fall asleep. Upon awaking, I got a cup of coffee and some orange juice and waited until lunchtime. The hot sandwich special was a Pastrami sandwich on rye bread which was very good. The only desserts available were the Hagen Das Ice Cream. I had a vanilla.

Somehow, we became approximately two hours delayed and continued to be that tardy until arrival at CUS. Upon arrival I went to the Metropolitan Lounge. I checked my carry-on items and went into the station go get dinner, then returned to the lounge.

Our train was called and we proceeded to board the Lake Shore Limited. It was a Viewliner train and I was in Roomette number six. After stowing my things in my room, I went to the diner for wine and cheese. I met up with some other travelers and we stayed there and enjoyed each other’s company for more than two hours. I recognized a sleeper car attendant that I had on my last trip and he came over to say hello. I then returned to my room and retired for the evening. My attendant had my bed ready and I fell asleep quickly. I find the Viewliner sleepers much more comfortable and convenient as compared to the Superliners and I think there is a bit more room too.

I awoke at 5:36am and prepared for breakfast. The diner opened at 6:30am. My attendant came by with a newspaper about 6:15am so I was able to read a bit of the paper before going to breakfast. I had scrambled eggs, bacon and a bread pastry. I returned to my room to find that my attendant had taken up the bed and I was able to sit comfortably and enjoy the scenery. We proceeded to Erie, PA and to Buffalo, NY on schedule.

As we departed Buffalo it began to rain. We had rain until we arrived Albany. At Albany the Boston sleeper and coach car were detached and an engine with electric capability replaced the diesel engine on our train to New York City. I walked out on the station platform to get some exercise and fresh air for 15 minutes, then heard the boarding call and returned to my roomette. We departed Albany on time and continued to Penn Station, New York.

We arrived Penn Station a forty minutes ahead of schedule. I collected my checked luggage and waited to board the 7:11pm New Jersey Transit train to Chatham. When I arrived Chatham, my wife, daughter and dog were there to greet me. I was tired from the trip but enjoyed the journey.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds like a great trip - thanks for the report.


----------



## acelafan (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to recap the trip. I am excited about taking a cross-country trip by rail...maybe this fall. That's too bad about all the delays outside Chicago and Amtrak is at the mercy of the freight companies. Maybe one day things will change. I am pretty certain Amtrak would be a lot more popular if there weren't so many delays.


----------



## Kim1977 (Jul 2, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> I went directly to the Quick-Trak machine to get my tickets, then to Baggage Check to check my larger luggage. I was able to check through to Denver. I then proceeded to the Acela Lounge to await my departure.
> My first leg was Northeast Regional 143 to Washington DC where I would connect to the Capitol Limited bound for Chicago.



I didn't think you could check your baggage on a Northeast Regional or would the baggage have gone on a different train?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 2, 2009)

Kim1977 said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > I went directly to the Quick-Trak machine to get my tickets, then to Baggage Check to check my larger luggage. I was able to check through to Denver. I then proceeded to the Acela Lounge to await my departure.
> ...


Kim, you are correct, you can't check a bag on a Northeast Regional train. In Shanghai's case, the bag went onto the Lake Shore Limited to get to Chicago.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanx for the report! I've gotta try that route!!!

RF


----------



## cpamtfan (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice trip report, but you'd better watch your luck as you had three staight roomettes # 6  .

cpamtfan-Peter


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 3, 2009)

cpamtfan said:


> Nice trip report, but you'd better watch your luck as you had three staight roomettes # 6  .
> cpamtfan-Peter



Yes, I thought of that!!

Alan, you are correct about the luggage. It arrived in Denver when I did.

I did have a problem in early May when I took the NEC to WAS and then on the CAP to CHI.

My luggage went on the LSL, which was 3 hours late in arriving. I had to sit at CHI until my luggage arrived.

It is still better than carrying the luggage.

Thanks everyone for your comments.


----------

